# what are the specs on a carlton 4400-4



## MOE (Nov 11, 2006)

Looking at mid sized self propelled grinders. The 4400-4 seems to be a lot of grinder for the money,(I'm wanting to stay under $15,000). What is the wieght,swing and horsepower on this machine? Are there any comparable ones in that price range,(vermeer 352 seems about the only other to me)? Thanks


----------



## Pollock777 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Carlton 4400-4*

You can get a good used one in that price range. One just sold in N.Y. 762hrs. 4cyl. 67or75hp? turbo diesel 2003 out the door $13,800 and you can run deutz for 10,000 hrs.or more just done the mat. change the timing belt when you the book tells you to and so on. My buddy has 4400-4 1999 with over 5000hrs. he's getting ready to put his 2nd timing belt in. Every 3000 hrs. I have one with 430hrs. same year as his. 3cyl. 44hp and it grinds as good as my gas 65hp tow behind Rayco. Some poeple don't like them because they are heavy 3800-4000 pounds. you will need a two axle trailer. With the 352 you can get away with a good singal axel trailer. One more thing if you do get the 4400-4 get one with the new style bearings on the jack-shaft. The ond style pilla-block are a pain :bang: and if you don't get all 4 of them lined up you wear out bearings premature. I like carlton they're are built to last, I have two 4400-4 and the SP-4012. 2-630a vermeers and 1- 1665 AC Rayco:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MOE (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there an easy way to tell the bearings apart? I know what pillow blocks look like. Is the newer style something different?
What engine does your 4012 have? how is that on large ,(over36") stumps? Thanks


----------



## Pollock777 (Nov 14, 2006)

The SP4012 has a 27hp gas on big stumps over 36" it takes time ,it still gets the job done. I just charge more When I take out the small grinder I get a least 150.00 an hr. most of the time a little more. Now when I'm slow I have worked for 100.00 a hr. The new style are easy they look like the ones one a disc chipper like a flange. The big bearings on the chipper wheel. Anyone selling one will no the diff. they don't look like pilla-block bearings. I have a manaul on the new 75hp model I'll see if I can down load some pics. Tony


----------



## MOE (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, That helps a lot. The 4012 with the 35 hp briggs seems like an econmical option; $15,900 for a new one. I would imagine they would out perform the 27 hp noticeabley. My preference is still a bigger diesel if i can find one in that range that's not beat up too bad.


----------

